# ABGA registration & transfers



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, i'm 17 years old & kind of new to the goat industry, I have a few questions about ABGA.
I purchased a fullblood boer buck in August & was wondering if I need to be a member of ABGA to transfer his paperwork to my name.
& I am also looking at a fullblood Doe who is not registered but they say she could be, what would it take to register & do i have to be a member?

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS! :wave:

It is usually easier to register and transfer if you belong. I don't know about ABGA in particular though.

In order to register a goat that you have bought you will need the registration and proper paperwork to register. You could always call ABGA. The registries are usually pretty helpful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome :wave:

As to having to be a member, no you don't. If you are only doing a couple of goats, it may pay off, not becoming a member, however, it will cost more to register the goat if you are not. All depends, just match up prices when not being a member, compared to being a member and see which is cheaper for you.


As to the registerable Doe, you will need a ABGA "application for registration" for that doe from the breeder all filled in and signed by them.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok thank you so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet


----------

